# 2 quick questions about resale and taxes



## MisterB (May 2, 2007)

I would like to know how I go about getting a tax ID number and a resale number. i need to open a business account as well avoid sales tax when ordering blanks.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

What state are you in?


----------



## MisterB (May 2, 2007)

i live in New York


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

MisterB said:


> i live in New York


my home sweet home, you need to call the the i.r.s the tax id # is free,


----------



## blkfriars (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's the link to apply for you tax ID # online it's free like tone1 said.
https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/modiein/individual/index.jsp

In order to get a resale license/number, I do believe you have to apply for a certificate of authority first. 

I'm in NY as well and just sent mine out yesterday.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck with the resale license.....They are hard to do. At least I have had nothing but problems


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What kind of problems? I am in Florida and I didn't have any it was easy


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally got it figured out....But at first I googled like crazy and there are all these sites saying do it through us etc.

Just go through irs to get it


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

JJ gave the link to EIN (Employer Identification Number) for your tax ID. Every business owner in every state or US territory needs this. The resale certificate is different for every state and issued by the state. None of these things are hard to get because they get the feds and state govs money (so they make it easy).

This link should get you the info in the state of New York you need to file for a resale certificate/seller's permit/Sales and Use tax account, whatever your state calls it. Sales and use tax

Don't forget a fictitious name statement, business license, business bank account, proper insurance, proper zoning and other stuff important for your state, county and city if you are starting a business (home based or not).


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I had to pay someone to get it done for me.. but I just researched and was able to do it on my own


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes everything can be done by you and online if you need to


----------

